# Ford Fairlane Cumberland Green - HELP!!



## ckenyon1964 (Mar 29, 2005)

I am starting to build my '57 Ford Fairlane AMT model and would love to paint it the same color as shown on the box - Cumberland Green. I am having a hell of a time finding a model paint color that matches closely. Can anyone help with this?? I'm seriously stuck!

Thanks!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

google FU (# 5732)


----------

